# ivermectin and lungworm



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a goat that has been coughing the last few days,,otherwise healthy and eating ect...I was told she may have lungworm,,I deworm spring and fall with ivermectin pour on,,is this effective against lungworm? I only have 2 mini pygmy goats,not a herd,and they are almost 2 now,,thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont use the pour on....and never as an oral....If you like to go oral you can use Ivomec injectable as an oral..1 cc per 33#...(or 1 cc per 40# sub Q)

to check at home for lung works you can do goathikers method, Gather some berries from each goat, wrap tight in a square of gauze and float over night in water...if they have lung worms you will see worms or larve floating in the water...then treat as needed : ) 
Ivomec and Ivomec Plus are both good choices for lung worms, I like using the PLUS because if also covers Liver fluke, so its just an added bonus incase..

If the cough is dry, could be allergies,,, benadryl would help with that...
check hay and feed for dust or mold.....


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I dont use the pour on....and never as an oral....If you like to go oral you can use Ivomec injectable as an oral..1 cc per 33#...(or 1 cc per 40# sub Q)
> 
> to check at home for lung works you can do goathikers method, Gather some berries from each goat, wrap tight in a square of gauze and float over night in water...if they have lung worms you will see worms or larve floating in the water...then treat as needed : )
> Ivomec and Ivomec Plus are both good choices for lung worms, I like using the PLUS because if also covers Liver fluke, so its just an added bonus incase..
> ...


I have a goat that coughs with no other symptoms. I have dewormed her with levamisol 3 treatments every 10 days & again in 30 days. Levamisol is supposed to be the best for lungworms but careful not to overdose with this stuff. After the treatment... guess what... she still coughs. My vet thinks she may have a collapsing trachea. She's been coughing since the 2nd day I got her. It's not a constant cough; only occasional like after she eats. She's a bit of a pig when she eats so I'm thinking it may just be coughing up her cud, idk. She's just going to be a coughing goat.


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

if I use pour on ivermectin in the fall,,is it dangerous to use a dewormer now? I was told to use a horse dewormer...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No its not dangerous...if you find worms or larve inthe test, treat 3 times 10 days apart and then once again in 30 days...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Depending on where you live, you may find that you have a clean fecal even if the goat is loaded with worms. In the winter months, the female worms stop laying eggs in the areas where it gets very cold. Reproduction is very hard on the mother, very calorie greedy. Nature has made it so the mother doesn't waste all that energy to produce eggs that will not survive the killing frost of winter.


----------



## hoangha49 (Jan 8, 2014)

You can use ivemectin or doramectin.
Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

did you do the float?


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes,I did the float and there's nothing  I'm thinking the cough is from dryness and the cold..seems to let up when it's a little warmer and less dry outside,,,I will get safe guard for the wormer either way. I always used Ivenrmcetin pour on but now I was told that it won't wdewrom at all! YIKES! is this for real? That would mean my 2 girls have never been properly dewromed


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Safe guard only works on tape worms in most areas...I would stick with ivomec plus or Valbazen (not for pregnant does)...they cover the largest number of worm types...so you will have a good coverage..


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

Id like to revisit this subject. Is there any difference in oral or sq administration of ivermectin 1% as far as effectiveness for treating lungworms?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

libby said:


> Yes,I did the float and there's nothing  I'm thinking the cough is from dryness and the cold..seems to let up when it's a little warmer and less dry outside,,,I will get safe guard for the wormer either way. I always used Ivenrmcetin pour on but now I was told that it won't wdewrom at all! YIKES! is this for real? That would mean my 2 girls have never been properly dewromed


Ivermectin Pour On is great for external parasites - specifically mites and lice. 
For internal parasites, you want to use an oral dewormer, because goats do not absorb dewormer very well through the skin and that makes the dewormers not very effective internally.
Safeguard IMO is an okay dewormer, but better used as a dual dewormer as there is a lot of resistance to it in many parts of the country.

IMO If I were you I would have a fecal done to determine if you have a worm problem, then find out from the vet what kind of worms you are dealing with - write it down! Keep track so you know. See what dewormer the vet recommends, then you can come on here with your findings and see if the vet recommended dewormer is one that most people would use - a lot of vets are helpful but many don't know goats as well and will recommend dewormers, or dosages that may not be very effective.

BTW, if you want to use Ivermectin, you can use horse paste dewormers. Dosage is 3x horse dose. So if you have a 25lb. goat, you would give it 75lb. of horse dewormer. We use horse dewormers more than anything else in our herd.


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ivermectin Pour On is great for external parasites - specifically mites and lice.
> For internal parasites, you want to use an oral dewormer, because goats do not absorb dewormer very well through the skin and that makes the dewormers not very effective internally.
> Safeguard IMO is an okay dewormer, but better used as a dual dewormer as there is a lot of resistance to it in many parts of the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply! From what I've read, lungworms dont show up in a regular fecal. It requires a different process. She's been coughing for months, periodically, but I always attributed it to a hay particle in throat, or such. I have recently noticed some noisy breathing when she was resting. Took temp. It was 101.6, but I questioned my thermometer because she felt very warm leaning on me. I'm in Oregon and it's been pushing 60 during the day. I've been fighting mites for the last month. Anyway, I was shooting in the dark on possible lungworms. I participated in the NAtl Animal Health Monitoring system goat study this past year. I did two fecals thru them and am waiting on those results, and that was free. Hoping to hear soon. First fecal was for count, second was to determine how effective my worming had been. Anyway....

I typically use ivermectin 1% injectable or Norvectin (or Normectin?). I do use orally, unless I'm treating for mites. My vet said once, internal parasite, orally tissue critter, inject. In general. I thought hum, maybe the wormer moves thru their system more quickly thru rumen vs. sq for a critter gorging on lung tissue. I wondered if a product injected might work better and stay in body longer. Thanks!

I've spent a couple hours tonight going back thru web sites researching worming. 
It appears, unless you have a heavy worm load, oral is the overall preferred method. I did read however, if you have mites, injecting is the way to go. I went ahead and injected her today. I'm thinking since I'm having problems with mites as well, maybe I should give the next treatments using injections. Boo. I hate giving shots, but she didn't fight me too much today. I thought, boy, you must be feeling pretty crappy. Her eyelids were pink, not dark, but pink.


----------



## Fourthsister (May 9, 2021)

Hootenannyshollow said:


> I have a goat that coughs with no other symptoms. I have dewormed her with levamisol 3 treatments every 10 days & again in 30 days. Levamisol is supposed to be the best for lungworms but careful not to overdose with this stuff. After the treatment... guess what... she still coughs. My vet thinks she may have a collapsing trachea. She's been coughing since the 2nd day I got her. It's not a constant cough; only occasional like after she eats. She's a bit of a pig when she eats so I'm thinking it may just be coughing up her cud, idk. She's just going to be a coughing goat.


Have a young doe with cough only. I tried ivermectin. Still coughs. 
Did your goat ever get better?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dust, allergies?


----------

